# Can I Apply for Student Visa while PR case in process



## Nur (Apr 28, 2013)

I need guidance on the issue :can I apply for student visa 574 when my 176 PR application is in process with CO since March 2012 & DIMIA. Does my student visa application will stop my PR 176 ss decision or they will go along. Please guide as I am actively applying for getting research degree& scholarship.
Regards


----------

